# Dr. Who



## Hisstor (Jun 20, 2007)

Cant believe there isnt a thread here for Dr Who, this has to be the best Sc-fi series on British telly today.

For those that dont know about this, it follows the time travells of a Timelord and his human companion through time and space anywhere in the universe facing life threatening dangers.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_Who

I have to take my hat off the the directors behind the new series ive never been so engrossed into the story lines and graphics which accompany it.

I know that america does watch it too but a series behind.

I want your veiws on this, do you like the new doctor, which episodes did you like the best or what had you crawling behind your seat in fear.

<shivers>

I have to say the empty child and the weeping angels have to be the scariest creations ever!!!

I have to say the werewolf looked drop dead georgus far better that that shoddy version in Underworld


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Jun 20, 2007)

Dr Whooooooooooooo!

Yay!

Actually, my family has been trying to convert me to the way of the doctor since, well, forever, but I just always refused to care. Then I watched the last 2 episodes of the last series (The on'es with Rose in, if you wanna know which seris we're up to here in Aus). It was incredibly wonderful. Now I am finally getting my arse into gear and checking out the last 9 timelords, because holy crap, Dr Who ftw.

Oh yea, my ex's uncle is the president of the Australian Dr Who fan club, and so Andrew would play with an actual dalek when he was a litte'un 

I love being a nerd who enjoys this, and as a girl, I can also say that I absoultly heart the 10th doctor. Soooo cute! *fangirlsqueeeeee*


----------



## Hisstor (Jun 20, 2007)

^^ bwuh hah hah hah im glad you love it.

ah rose then that means the second series very emotional...but it gets better!! @..@ the next series will rock your socks off!!!( mainly cus the x-mas episode features cathrine tate)

are those episodes the one with cybermen vs darleks man that was massive but unfairly one sided.... + - + 

Ive watched almost the entire collection and i find it entertaining the army is running away from a carboard box in the very first episode back in balck n white. bwuh hah hah hah har!

come on give me your best episode

.....oh man i just rembered that saturn episode and EVERYTHING reminded me of the DOOM game down to the cheesy door sound effects


----------



## DavidN (Jun 20, 2007)

Since moving away from Britain I've still been following the series from downloaded episodes - the Doomsday episodes at the end of the second series were fantastic in an Alien Vs Predator kind of way, but more could have been made of the fight between the Cybermen and Daleks.

I've actually not watched any episodes in a while, but the most recent one I saw was "42". Now, I found some episodes mildly disturbing previously (particularly the Empty Child), but that one was the first of the new-style episodes that I found genuinely frightening - could they have made those sun-masks any more sinister?

David Tennant suits the manic Doctor role, but I liked Christopher Eccelston as well - he should have stayed for more than just one series, though on the other hand it was good to see regeneration so soon.


----------



## Sslaxx (Jun 20, 2007)

Yay, "Doctor Who"! Been a fan of the show since I was just a kid. Can't remember ever not watching it, to be honest. Great show, both new and old!


----------



## Hisstor (Jun 20, 2007)

oh with out doubt empty child made me cack myself......mummy

mummy where are you......mummy?....mummy!....are you my mummy.......mummy i want my mummy!

heh heh 

yerh i admit thoses sun possesed guys were sacry but didnt make me scared like the weeping angels....burn with me!!!

its true i loved chris he made a brilliant dr. shame hes a northener, they luv their trekie

ohhhh no the last 07 epsiodes this saturday...nooo i have to wait for 08 nooo must get dr goodness on dvd


----------



## robomilk (Jun 20, 2007)

DR WHO FTW


----------



## uncia (Jun 20, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> David Tennant suits the manic Doctor role, but I liked Christopher Eccelston as well - he should have stayed for more than just one series, though on the other hand it was good to see regeneration so soon.



Hmm... I do have some catching up to do, methinks. The 1996 film kinda put me off the newer reincarnations (so to speak), but the reviews of the newer series have been pretty good and I'm all in favor of the BBC spending license payers money on something other than daytime television tedium. 

Used to be a compulsive viewer of the older series here but I ain't going to deny the sfx (& budget for those) was pretty sucky as often as not, plus more than a few of those plots were contrived/stretched way beyond a sensible duration, too! Reminiscences vs. actually rewatching is always "fun".


----------



## Quaidis (Jun 20, 2007)

A friend got me into the latest version of Dr Who.  I absolutely loved the first actor that played the doctor, and I've been sorta half-with the show since they replaced him after the first series.  Takes some real getting use to.

Overall, though, it's a great television series and I recommend it.  It's playing on the Scifi channel in American cable.  =]


----------



## Litre (Jun 21, 2007)

[size=x-large]*DON'T BLINK*[/size]

David plays a great Doctor, yes.

I'm up to date with the latest episode, and holy shit I can't wait for the season finale.


----------



## foxkun (Jun 22, 2007)

Maaaaster.... Mastermastermastermaster...

Behold the power of the intarwebs! And mah 1337 connections... being in the US will NOT stop me! MWAHAHAHAAAAA!


----------



## Rhainor (Jun 22, 2007)

One of the two best British-original shows I've seen (the other being Top Gear).  I'm not head-over-heels crazy for it, but it ain't bad.  It gets weird at times, but then weird can be good.


----------



## DarkMeW (Jun 22, 2007)

From what I hear you can download the new series be fore they air in the US. I think the US is actually a little bit more then a season behind. In fact the spin off Torchwood hasn't even aired yet in the US. If for one have to wait for it to air on tv (I think starting in July) since I never liked downloading illegal copyrighted material and currently lack broadband if I ever wanted to forgo the legalities. 

Still though I have to say I've seen bits of the original series but the new take on DR. Who is really good. One of the few shows that has fantastic sets and special effects that both could be right out of a painting. Series such as SG1 may have great visuals but the set work in a lot of it is repeative and construction is not top notch. So there isn't a lot to compare it to even on US tv as far as the attention to detail and characters that the creators bring into Dr. Who.


----------



## Little_Dragon (Jun 27, 2007)

foxkun said:
			
		

> Behold the power of the intarwebs! And mah 1337 connections... being in the US will NOT stop me! MWAHAHAHAAAAA!



I could also watch the current season now, if I wished, but it'll start airing on SciFi in just ten days, and I'm the patient sort.


----------



## Hisstor (Jun 27, 2007)

heh heh see good things come to those who wait......trust me it will be worth the wait...


oooohhhh last epsiode of 07 this saturday noooooooooooo

so much fun......all i can say is yay for crazy uk primeminister...that will teach the president to interfer


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Jun 28, 2007)

ah yay Doctor Who.  How I love it.  I got on my Doctor Who obsession after watching the Masterpiece Theater presentation of Casanova, and falling in love with David Tennant.  And then finding out he was the Doctor.  I must say, Eccelston grew on my as the Doctor when I started watching season 1 on bbx america.  I saw him on Heroes and thought,"oh, he is so much hotter as the Doctor"


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Jun 28, 2007)

BijouxDeFoxxe said:
			
		

> I saw him on Heroes and thought,"oh, he is so much hotter as the Doctor"



Nah, Eccelston = awesome Claude, almost hot I'd say, but a not attractive doctor. I mean, Doctor who ain't about being hot, but we sure gt a happy little bonus with David Tennant  What a cutie little nerd with the hottness. Sigh


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Jun 28, 2007)

lol well, Eccelston just grew on me.  And David's natural Scottish accent is very charming, too.


----------



## Kyoujin (Jun 30, 2007)

I love the Doctor.  A bunch of friends and I are getting together to watch the season 3 finale tonight. And I need to see more Torchwood.


----------



## robomilk (Jul 1, 2007)

If you need to watch Doctor Who just go to http://tv-links.co.uk/show.do/1/26 and stream all the whole damn series'.

Edit: Yay for shooting the president!
Edit2: Yay for graphic effects only TV license funded television stations can afford!
Edit3: Yay for internet streaming!
Edit4: Yay for David Tennant!


----------



## TeeGee (Jul 1, 2007)

Best website evar amirite? 

Doctor Who is <3


----------



## DragonMaster626 (Jul 2, 2007)

I remember seeing the old episodes when I was younger when it was aired in the U.S. Still watch it to this day.


----------



## DavidN (Jul 9, 2007)

Right, I wanted to bump this up to say that I've just watched "Blink". I thought that "42" was a bit frightening, but I'm not going to be able to sleep now. And as it happens, I work in an office building in a square surrounded by empty-eyed bronze statues. Thanks a lot, Steven Moffat.


----------



## Marluxia (Jul 25, 2007)

I still have yet to watch it, but my friend absolutely loves it.  
I think David Tennant plays a good Doctor.


----------



## DodgeAMD (Jul 25, 2007)

Not so much into it myself, but I've travelled with a guy who is
It was a lot like travelling with the Doctor I suppose. Kept things interesting.
Except my guy rides around in a red pillar box 
or so he'd have you beleive

Video Lord 

Makes me laugh EVERY time 

NB - Yes, Weeping Angels and Empty Child deffo the best episodes
Though I've always LOVED the Cybermen
even when they were played by blokes wrapped in tinfoil with buckets on their heads 

All episodes, both new and classic can be found on www.alluc.org
same friend is a mod there 
Ask for Freaka-chu
tell 'im Dodge sent ya!
tis free
enjoy


----------



## Vegex (Jul 25, 2007)

I love the current series, it's so fun to watch


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jul 25, 2007)

do i have to repeat myself everywhere 
david tennant is soooo hot!


----------



## firefox_b (Jul 26, 2007)

--I recently saw my first *Dr. Who, * loved it, and found it awesome!--Very cool cat people in the episode I saw!


----------



## devillo (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, I gotta admit, each year the revamp of Doctor Who shows up Im floored with what they present. In the first season you got an Armarda of Daleks, Rose's Dad and The all powerful Sexbeing that is John Barroman. Then in Season 2 we have a Fangirl friendly Doctor, Werewolves, Cybermen and Madame Du Pompadoir. Then We move on to season 3 and we have the End of the Universe, A New Smarter and Better companion, the Return Of Captain Jack and the incredible acting talent of John Simm as.... Haroald Saxon.

I decided that for those with the connection, these vids (NO REAL SPOILERS) should be what they need to get them into the show. http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/

Season One, the Unquiet Dead. Deliciously creepy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHka5FZlHxg

If Doctor Who returns to T.V., then so do these guys.
Superb scene. Still get's me going.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1YPsaHFD8w

Season One, Fathers Day. Best. Episode. Ever.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbM8mMv52s8

And Yep, They just keep comming back dont they?
Spoilers for the cliffhanger to season 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYoLG_iP9Ec&mode=related&search=

For All you old fans, the surprising and welcome return of Sarah Jane Smith!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIp6DuoFVNA

The re-birth of the Cybermen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgwfqtvn6xw

The teaser to the season 2 finale, Army of Ghosts/doomsday
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Rpria8IRMo

The mildly creepy Introduction of Torchwood.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJ-mENQ3Whs

The Cliffhanger to Army Of Ghosts. MEGA SPOILERS!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWIW7FJ4vG0&mode=related&search=
I Screamed with joy.

A Lil bit of fun with the season 2 Gag reel.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtCT5ARYC7k

The Inevitable Return of the Daleks, Daleks in Manhattan. Season 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzf2bNlHGUI
Brilliant little conversation between the New York 'Business man' Diagoras and his new masters. I just love the insight into the Dalek's thoughts about the extinction of their own race, and the mystery of my weaker creatures like Humans always survive.

Probably the best story of season 3: Human Nature
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idK4DkOQAzQ
Superb music, beautiful moment.
And from the follow up episode, a chilling little speech from 'The Family of Blood'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MF_LjHSK8h0

Blink and Your dead....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fldbf2_UfHw&mode=related&search=

And the mysterious Mr Saxon. Spoiler free.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8V1L0WjWbMw

And as for everyones views on Eccleston vs Tennent, here ya go:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TR_61ibA7U

And lastly...... Daleks for the WIN!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNwy_B_xAK4

Man do I spam or WHAT! I know theres alot there, but that is but a taste of this show. Check it out, you will not regret it.


----------



## devillo (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow, that took 2 hours. 
I need a life.


----------



## Marluxia (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes, Doctor Who is the best, but if you want a more ADULT Dr. Who, watch Torchwood.  With the awesome aweomely Captain Jack Harkness.


----------



## Holley (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm surprised not more people have commented on New New York, where cats are people too ...


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Aug 15, 2007)

> Well, I gotta admit, each year the revamp of Doctor Who shows up Im floored with what they present. In the first season you got an Armarda of *Daleks*, Rose's Dad and *The all powerful Sexbeing that is John Barroman.* Then in Season 2 we have a *Fangirl friendly Doctor, Werewolves, Cybermen* and Madame Du Pompadoir. Then We move on to season 3 and we have the End of the Universe, A New Smarter and Better companion, the *Return Of Captain Jack* and the incredible acting talent of *John Simm as.... Haroald Saxon.*



Bolded a handful of reasons that have lead to my life once again having meaning  

I have become ridiculosly, hugely, embaressingly sucked into the world of doctor who. I literally yell at the telly some nights watching it when I get too excited - Honest to god I have lept off the bed and yelled 'Look out Doctor!' on multiple occasions. I just watched 42 a little while ago, Martha being ejected made me fret, Doctor saving Martha made me yell encouragement and then squee. Doctor afraid and yelling in pain made me almost tear up. I have become too involved for my own good. Doomsday ruined my life with sad. I am so so pathetic.

Fortunatly, I have an even more obsessed friend who was a closet whovian until the mainstream re-emrgence of the new series. I can babble to him about it, exchange theories and speculation with him, and therefore spare my other mates the horror it would be for them to have to sit through that. 

Also, I saw the first episode with New New York today, the one with Rose (thank god for DVD's) and I thought 'why aren't furries all over this?' Then I realised that two of my saddest fandoms had come together in my mind. It was that point I exploded from excess lame...right after trying to formulate my Cap'n Jack=Face of Bo discussion for when I next see Andrew. So so sad.

(Oh yea, Torchwood FTW, but this post is pathetic enough already  )


----------



## Kobaruto (Aug 15, 2007)

I keep up with the current episodes by watching them over on TV-Links.co.uk, when the Brits release an episode, it goes right up there. Personally, I was a major fan of the classic Dr. Who, gotta love the scarf.. but the series is really awesome. I'm lovin' it, especially that the Doctor finally chose a black woman(who's also a doctor), that was totally unexpected.


----------



## FanArtHo (Aug 16, 2007)

i like the racial thing going on. it seems every couple is a nice pair of colors on da show, no questions axd. almost funny


----------



## DavidN (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't know if people outside the UK will have recognized him instantly, but the pilot cat-man from Gridlock (I can't remember his name at the moment) was Ardal O'Hanlon, also known for being Dougal from Father Ted! Which gave his character a whole different tone for me.

I think that this series is definitely the best so far - I never really liked Rose if I'm being honest, but Billie Piper's acting in the last episode of series 2 made me almost forget that I'd wanted her to disappear from the moment she first arrived. "Blink" is absolutely terrifying, "42" and the last mega-episode (three episodes long) are the most stressful. But I'm beginning to realize that Russell T Davies is far from the best of writers even though he got the series started again - compare the clever suspense and fear of "Blink" to the episode after it, where that vanishes in favour of someone with wonky teeth wandering around and going "grr" a bit.

Now that you mention it, I'm surprised that the two episodes in New New York haven't had more discussion here.


----------



## Holley (Aug 16, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> I don't know if people outside the UK will have recognized him instantly, but the pilot cat-man from Gridlock (I can't remember his name at the moment) was Ardal O'Hanlon, also known for being Dougal from Father Ted! Which gave his character a whole different tone for me.


His name was Brannigan 

"These cows are small, but the ones out there are far away" always comes to mind when I see Ardal on screen.


----------

